# Just Made her Acquaintance



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just got my new p95 15 round 9mm pistol. man, i am just itching to let it loose. Excited!:smt068:smt070


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

I just got a P95 recently myself. It shoots great out of the box, I've had no FTF or FTE yet. Only have a bout 175 rounds through it so far though. I think you'll like it.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Really? No pics???


----------

